# two-piece jigging rods for travellers



## ksong

Due to the tougher airline regultions, it is common heavy penalties are imposed on check-in rod cases, especially when you travel on a small airplane to remote destinations. 
I heard one fisherman paid over $400 for an oversized rod case to fly from/to New York - P.E.I for giant fishing. 
I have been looking for two-piece jigging rods, but most two-piece jigging rods are not high quality. Some high end two-piece rods are made by Japanse companies, but they are too expensive or they are not designed for big fish.
So I asked N.S Company in Korea which makes Black Hol rods to develop two-piece jigging rods according to my spec.
I am in Korea now. 
I finally could see samples of two-piece BH Cape Cod Special jigging rods. My first impressing was WOW. Current BH Cape Cod Special jigging rods are fully 
parabolic and I wanted moderate fast action rods for two-piece jigging rods. The action is what I ordered. 
They reinforced the joint section with a special treatment. After heavy testing the rods with big bluefin in NC or cow on a long range boats, the two-piece jigging rods for travellers will be introduced in 2012.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

You seem to be in on everything Kil!!! FISH on buddy!!!


----------



## ksong

Action of 350g two-piece BH jigging rod compared to 350g one piece BH jigging rod

moderate/fast action of 350g two-piece rod









parabolic action of 350g one-piece rod









350g two-piece tip section (left) is substantially thinner than 350g one piece's.









You can use same butt for 250g and 350g.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Well!!! What do you think?? will it hold up ??


----------



## ksong

We try hard to test the rods, but tuna didn't cooperate so far.
We'll drive down again to NC to fish Wed.


----------



## 8seconds

How long broken down?

Will it come with a sock or Hard Tube?

How soon after successful testing, ballpark figure?

How much?


----------



## ksong

8seconds said:


> How long broken down?
> 
> Will it come with a sock or Hard Tube?
> 
> How soon after successful testing, ballpark figure?
> 
> How much?


The total length of prototype BH Cape Cod Special two-piece jigging rods is 5'1" including aluminum gimbal.
The guide section is 38" (3 ft 2 inches).
The weights of the rods are about 10 oz for conventional rod and 11 oz for spinning rod.
It fit barely in a compartment in an airplane. So 5'1" will be the maximum length for two-piece jigging rods.



















I don't worry about the strength of the rod and the only concern is the joint as the top section is only 3'2" and the joint can get lots of pressure when fighting a big fish. The joint section of the blank is specially precessed to reinforce it. However I need extensive test before releasing the rods.

350g prototype two-piece BH rod in testing with a decent AJ.


----------



## 8seconds

I hope the testing is successful. Thanks for the response.


----------



## red34

Kil,

I saw pics of you carrying an OTI OceanXtreme popping rod on an airplane. Can you tell me the details of how that worked. I have several people ask. I am wondering if you gave it to the attendant and kept it in the coat closet. Or if that was a special occasion that you wouldn't normally be able to do on a smaller plane or something like that...

Just curious, as to why you are limiting yourself to such a short rod if 5' is acceptable in most situations. I get lots of questions on this, but I rarely travel with less than a full bazooka tube of rods. Would love some traveling fisherman insight to the airlines' very gray regulations.

Thanks,
Brice


----------



## ksong

red34 said:


> Kil,
> 
> I saw pics of you carrying an OTI OceanXtreme popping rod on an airplane. Can you tell me the details of how that worked. I have several people ask. I am wondering if you gave it to the attendant and kept it in the coat closet. Or if that was a special occasion that you wouldn't normally be able to do on a smaller plane or something like that...
> 
> Just curious, as to why you are limiting yourself to such a short rod if 5' is acceptable in most situations. I get lots of questions on this, but I rarely travel with less than a full bazooka tube of rods. Would love some traveling fisherman insight to the airlines' very gray regulations.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brice


Brice,
I carried on 7'5" popping rods on three different trips on purpose to see whether there is any problem or not. The top section is 5".
There were two issues I was concerned. One is whether it is allowed to carry on at checking point and the other was whether the 5' rod can be fit in the compartment of airplane.

I was successful on three separate trips. 
I didn't experience any issue at checking point. 
Fortunately all airplane I took had long compartments for the rods.

When I took a plane from overseas, I noticed that they have only three ft long compartment even the plane is big. I don't know it is new trend or not.
If the rod doesn't fit in the compartment, there is no place to store rods in the plane.


----------



## red34

I always figured you can ask the attendant to hang or store it in the coat closet. They let people take walking canes, guitar cases, and plenty of other stuff like that. I guess it all depends on who you talk to and what type of mood they're in.

What is your back-up plan if they don't accept it?


----------



## ksong

*carry-on regulations of airlines*

This can and often does change
Domestic Airline/Flight Policies - Carry On Luggage

Airline
Allowance
Max wt per piece
Max size per piece
AirTran
1 plus 1 personal item
-
55"
Alaska and also Horizon
1 plus 1 personal item
-
10"H x 17"W x 24"L
Aloha
1 plus 1 personal item
(sometimes on interisland flights - none!)
20lbs
44" = 8" x 14" x 22"
America West
1 plus 1 personal item
-
45"
American
1 plus 1 personal item
40lbs
45"
ATA
1 plus 1 personal item
-
9" x 15" x 25"
but on L1011 is only 9" x 13.5" x 19"
Continental
1 plus 1 personal item
40lbs
51"
Delta
1 plus 1 personal item
40lbs
All items must each fit in a 'Size wise' template, approx 22" x 14" x 9"
Frontier
1 plus 1 personal item
35lbs
49"
Hawaiian
1 plus 1 personal item
25lbs
45" or 22" x 14" x 9"
JetBlue
1 plus 1 personal item
-
-
Northwest
1 plus 1 personal item
40lbs
22" x 14" x 9"
Southwest
1 plus 1 personal item
-
24" x 16" x 10"
Spirit
1 piece, no personal items
40lbs
22" x 13" x 10"
United
1 plus 1 personal item
-
22" x 14" x 9"
US Airways
1 plus 1 personal item
40lbs combined weight for both
24" x 16" x 10" for overhead
21" x 16" x 8" for underseat


----------

